# مكتبة علم البصريات والليزر



## م. ضياء الدين (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انتبهت الى ان كثير من الاخوه الجدد يدخلون الى قسم البصريات والليزر ليطلبو الكتاب الذي يحتاجونه وهم معذورون لعدم معرفتهم بقسم الكتب 
لذلك اضع هذا الربط ليسهل عليهم البحث عن الكتاب الذي يحتاجون


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f72/


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (11 أكتوبر 2009)

هذا الرابط لموضوع وضعه اخي المشرف الشخيبي جزاه الله خيرا 
بعنوان مكتبه علم البصريات والليزر وفيه الكثير من الكتب القيمه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t45311.html


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (26 أكتوبر 2009)

على الرابط كتاب بعنوان الليزر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57857.html


----------



## احمد نجيب احمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (2 نوفمبر 2009)

على الرحب والسعه اخي احمد


----------



## ماهر عيون (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه على جهدك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي ماهر


----------



## تقى وبلال حسني (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اتاك الله عزوجل الخير في العلم حيث ذهبت


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي تقي وبلال حسني على هذه الدعوات


----------



## الساحره الصغيره (2 ديسمبر 2009)

انا بحاجه الى موضوع عن المطياف واجزاءه وطريقه ضبطه ارجو مساعدتي مع خالص احترامي


----------



## waseem_alkubati (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخونا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور


----------



## عبد الحميد الطائي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الى الاخ طالب المطياف تحية لك والاخوة المشاركيين: هناك طريقتيين سهلة لعمل مطياف1-استخدام الموشور 2- محزز الحيود----يتم استخدام الموشور (منشور)البعض يسميه-يوضع على قرصسين ومحور مشترك ليتم تحدييد زاوية الانحراف لضوء منكسر عن خط الاساس ساحاول رسم الشكل لاني لم ارسم قط على هذه الصفحات ويثبت فى كل قرص حمالة من المعدن ليثبت عليها التلسكوب والمقياس ليدخل الضوء من خلال شق يصنع من شفرة الحلاقة المسافة بينهما =يتم لصق احد الشفرات ويقرب الاخر موازى لاول وتلاحظ تحلل بسيط من خلال الشق تثبت الشفرة الثانية -----اتضح صعوبة الرسم هنا سارسم التفصيل ونكمل الموضوع-----لنا لقاء باذن الله


----------



## عبد الحميد الطائي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*تصميم مطياف*

http://asd-www.larc.nasa.gov/edu_act/simple_spec.html 
الرابط ولم اتمكن من الرسم المطلوب بسبب ارتفاع اسعار الادوات الهندسية والاوتوكاد ب 450$ ابحث انشاء الله فى مواقع اخرى
-
يمكن استخدام cdقديم بعد ازالة الالمنيوم ليكون محزز حيود اذا لم يتوفر المنشور الزجاجى 





[FONT=&quot]ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مطياف يعمل على كسر الضوء على الأطوال الموجية (أو أطياف) التي تتألف منها. بعض لها خاصية الحيود -و المواد التي لديها الكثير من الخطوط المتوازية( خطوط الامتصاص) حسب طول موجي واحد (مفرق)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] قد يكون هناك 35،000 من هذه الخطوط في سم واحدة. عندما يسقط الضوء المفرق تظهر خطوط مختلفة (ألوان) الضوء ينحني بكميات مختلفة ، لذلك ينقسم الضوء الى. أطياف أخرى مصنوعة بواسطة الموشور ، كما يمر الضوء من خلال الزجاج ، وأطوال موجية مختلفة. يمكن للعلماء معرفة العناصر الموجودة في نجمة من خلال النظر في ضوئها من خلال منظار التحليل الطيفي. كل عنصر من عناصر سيكون لها خطوطها الفريدة من الألوان الطيفية ، تماما كما كل الناس لها بصمة فريدة من نوعها. [/FONT]​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرك اخي عبد الحميد على تعاونك المثمر

نتمنى ان تبقى معنا لنستفيد من معلوماتك الثره

للتذكير صاحبه موضوع المطياف على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166187.html

يمكنك ان تضع هذه المشاركه هناك لتستفيد الاخت من اجابتك كما نتمنا ان تنشيء لنا موضوع جديد يتكلم عن المطياف وتضع رابط الموضوع هناك لترجع الاخت له كما انه ستكون الاستفاده للجميع


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي ماهر*​


----------



## abdalla12 (26 يناير 2010)

:73:انا بحاجه الى كيفية نقل الصوت عن طريق الليزر من مكان الى اخر:73:وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng.abady (9 فبراير 2010)

سلمت يداك أخي الغالي

وجزاك الله خيرًا


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


م/عبدالعزيز


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

كلام جميل
جزاك الله خير


م/عبدالعزيز


----------



## hassanzeno3 (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## egole (21 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه على جهدك الاكثر من رائع*​


----------



## بلال الرواجفه (7 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## أمل الجنوب (16 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لهذه الجنة المعلوماتية العامرة وأسأل الله أن يزيدكم من فضله


----------



## alraadallamaa (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور والمشاركة


----------



## يحيى خلف (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال ممكن موضوع عن الليزر اشباة الموصلات


----------



## يحيى خلف (25 مارس 2011)

كيف حالك اخ اوس ابراهيم عاشور اشو ماكو كيف حال الجامعة اني يحي العزاوي


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]
كيف حالكم أخي ، لا تنساني من دعائك[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]
وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكر كل من مر وشارك


----------



## cheaphats099 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*The follo*

The followings will help you. Any type of hair cut cannot be recognized on your hair easily. However,Find Nfl Jerseys For KidsIn Americabasketball shirts,Discount NFL jerseysAll with FREE SHIPPING Lions. youth NFL jerseys are quite a bit cheaper. Replica NFL jerseys look very nice with your team colors. Numerous times you can find auctions for brand-new youth NFL jerseys, despite the claims that the sellers make from the outset. So why not visit our website now and shopping with us, Look for NHL jerseys and NFL jerseys at online store of Sportswear and you are bound to find exactly what you are looking for. although unless youngsters which use general wholesale authentic jerseys need to play correct health and fitness packages pertaining to no less than five several weeks prior to start off connected with typical exercise. basketball is usually a unsafe hobby,Its when once more a million dollar query of finding licensed stuff utilizing the incredibly significantly necessary exclusivity desired devoid of any compromise for your wonderful level of quality and we have identical treatment to match your needs personally to browse on-line getting arena utilizing one of the most current Wholesale NFL Jerseys.Related articlesï¼ڑ Different styles of UGG Boots


----------

